
Tutr Instruct – the easiest way for teachers to host live classes - moaazsidat
https://gettutr.com/instruct
======
moaazsidat
Hey everyone, excited to launch Tutr Instruct – it’s the easiest way for
teachers to host live classes. Just set your schedule & price, and share a
link with your students to start hosting live classes!

Over the past few months, been observing how it’s been super difficult for
teachers making the shift to teaching online, cobbling together an array of
products to schedule & book classes, handle payments, and teach live classes
virtually – so decided to open up the platform I built to handle all these
concerns.

We're starting with giving early access to a few teachers who're are already
teaching online – share this with any teachers you know!

Would love to hear any feedback & answer any questions!

